# FIFA 10 Installation problem



## WeezyWayne (Dec 6, 2009)

When i try install FIFA 10 pc I get an error "Error reading from file E:\Support\EA Help\en-us\Error_Message\_Program_has_caused_an_error_or_Error_in_gamename_.exe_htm. Verify that the file exists and that you can access it." I am trying to install it on Windows Vista. The technical support link does not want to open.


----------



## Binnut (Dec 26, 2009)

I have the same problem, but every time i try its a different file that i cant find


----------



## RockmasteR (Aug 10, 2007)

we do not support any kind of pirated or cracked games, please read the forum rules, thread closed


----------

